# فيديو لعملية تركيب منصة بحرية (platform installation)



## eng.mhnd (31 يوليو 2010)

يظهر في هذا المقطع مراحل تركيب المنصة البحرية 

رابط التحميل المباشر:

http://www.4shared.com/video/mYTIAl_...tallation.html
منقول من منتدى بتروليان للفائدة
www.petrolian.net


----------



## فارس740 (16 أغسطس 2010)

لا يوجد ملــف 

ياليت يتم تعديل الرابط او حذف المووضووع 

وشكــٌرآ


----------

